
AWS is down - ishener
http://status.aws.amazon.com/?06-11-13
======
caarlos0
[http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m608/RedKashira/nope.gif](http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m608/RedKashira/nope.gif)

------
jasonpeacock
When AWS is down, you won't need HN to tell you. You'll know b/c the internet
will be down.

------
jaachan
Green tags as far as the eye can see

------
simontabor
it really, really isn't

------
j0k3r
no.

